# ماجستير هندسة صناعية مسار ادارة تعتبر هندسة ولا لا؟



## الساحل111 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا معاي بكلريوس ادارة اعمال ونقبلت في جامعة ماجستير هندسة صناعية مسار ادارة.ياخواني يعني ان شاء الله اذا تخرجت اكون مهندس ولا لا؟والوظائف اذا هم طالبين و كاتبين هندسة صناعية يعني مثل هذا التخصص ولا لا؟ياخواني ارجو منكم الرد بأسرع وقت ممكن.ولكم تحياتي..


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا اله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين *​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 نوفمبر 2010)

على حد علمي - و يا ليت الزملاء المهندسين الصناعيين يفيدوننا أكثر - أن الهندسة الصناعية من اسمها تخرج مهندسين حتى لو كان المسار على كلامك إدارة
و الهندسة الصناعية قريبة من الإدارة و تستطيع أن تقول أنها إدارة بعقلية هندسية 
و هي فهي الحقيقة ليست هندسة أجهزة و معدات مثل ما هو حاصل في تخصصات الهندسة الأخرى بل هي هندسة ( تصميم و تنظيم و تطوير و تشغيل و حل مشاكل و كل ما تحمله الهندسة من معنى ) لبيئة الإنتاج و كل مكوناتها بما فيها العوامل البشرية
صح كلامي زملائي الصناعيين أو لا ؟


----------



## Ind. Engineer (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كلامك صح أ/ ابو بدر ... تخصصك كادارة سوف يكون عون كبير لك في الهندسة الصناعية .. ومن واقع دراستي للهندسة الصناعية يعتبر التخصص رائع وممتع ... وقد درسنا اشياء كثيرة لها علاقة بالادارة والاقتصاد والانتاج وغيرها ... وسوف يكون اسمك بعد التخرج مهندس اكيد لكن ربما يختلف من جامعة الى اخر ... وكذلك اتمنى ان تتعرف على الهندسة الصناعية اكثر ... هذا رائي ولا ادري هل سيكون مرضيا لك او لا يا أ/ الساحل 111 .... 
 تحياتي ...


----------

